# tree stand height



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

#1hunter123 said:


> How high do you guys sit when your in a stand?


Depends on location and cover.. i go 15-20 ft. up in the tree....


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ground level. I have occasionally used "stands", and when I do I'm usually just sitting up against the bottom of a tree (like turkey hutners).


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

I use all climbing stands. I go as high as the tree and surrounding brush will allow. In most cases this puts me at about 25 feet ( The bottom of the stand). I have definitely had better success since switching to a climber and hunting higher than I used to in my lok-ons. I have one tree that I kill a deer out of every year that I actually measured the bottom of my stand at 32 feet. My shots are all about 30 yards out of this stand. If they were any closer, I wouldn't take them because even at 30 yards, at this height my entrance is always just below the spine and exit is where the brown meets the white on the opposite side.


----------



## TeamM (Jul 18, 2007)

anywhere from 25ft to above 30 ft:darkbeer:. I like to have cover around me so i have to go high in the tree around branches. Also don't like to be sky lined


----------



## jt13077 (Aug 21, 2007)

I usually go up 10-15' when hunting w/ bow. I usually still hunt with shotgun, if I do go up in a stand it's usually 15'.


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

I usually go up high enough to blend in with the branches on the surrounding trees, so they break-up my outline.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

Anywhere from 15-30ft...Ive been in my uncles that was 40ft though...you could see from the very top of the hill to the very bottom flat at the bottom...


----------



## CamoKid (Nov 11, 2006)

Where the platform is 15 ft down


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CamoKid said:


> Where the platform is 15 ft down


15 ft down? What kinda tree u in son? lol jm man!


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

ive hunted out of alot of stands all about 10 feet but ive killed al my deer out of the same stand.


----------



## Ziman (Nov 17, 2005)

17 ft is my stand height this year


----------



## BowhuntnFanatic (Jan 12, 2006)

Usually from 25 to 30 ft or as high as i can get in the tree


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

10-25 feet up... Depends on the tree, cover around the tree and the area of it (ground cover).....


----------



## mxdkfreestyle13 (Sep 15, 2006)

mine this year is about 12-14. im not big on heights as i have had bad experiences in other things like falling off my dirbike while hitting a 45 foot double that kicked u up about 25 feet. fell down hard


----------

